#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Σύνδεση σε δίκτυο σομπών πέλλετ αερόθερμων

## geoman115

ξερει κανεις αν ολλες η μερικες σομπες πελλετ μπωρουν να συνδεθουν σε δυκτιο? μεσω καλοδιου?
για απομακρισμενη χρηση?

----------


## gremon

Τι ακριβώς εννοείς "να συνδεθεί σε δίκτυο";
Από το "καλώδιο" συμπεραίνω ότι μιλάς για δίκτυο αυτοματισμού;  
Τι θέλεις να κάνεις ακριβώς;  Τηλεχειρισμό;  Έλεγχο από απόσταση μέσω modem?
Σε τι δίκτυο θέλεις να συνδέσεις την σόμπα σου;
(Υπάρχει πάντα ένας τρόπος να κάνεις αυτό που θέλεις, αρκεί να διευκρινήσεις τι ακριβώς θέλεις).

----------

